# ph meters



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone here use either of these ph meters? 
http://thecheesemaker.com/supplies.htm


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't use that one, but it sure looks much easier than the one I use. I have to draw a sample out, measure drops, etc. dump the sample. measure more, etc.
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/203-Acid-Testing-Kit.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a meter that looked like the _Checker_ on the site Judith posted. Mine was green and it broke pretty quickly.

Christy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Christy, do you have a recommendation? 
Also, I am still confused and haven't had the time to work it out. Is acidity and ph the same in cheesemaking?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK since I am real dumb when it comes to cheese do we need one of these to make say cheddar? 
was going to try your recipe that you put in there for me Christy (the sample I got that was soooooooooo good)


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Sondra, you don't HAVE to measure the acidity or ph to make cheese. If you start with fresh milk and follow the times and temperatures in the recipe, use the right starter the ph will be within range. 
It's when you want exactly the same results every time or like me...having to make the long process mozzarella and not add citric acid. Having a hard time hitting the sweet spot where it turns out everytime. I think that monitoring the ph is going to make it easier.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH good cause I don't have one  Thanks


----------

